# craigslist question



## Karda (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, I post things on craigslist. Recently when i have posted lat at night I may get a quick response text asking for a code number to be repeated. The first one I had to keep giving the code because I always entered it wrong and they would give another only it wasn't wrong. I have got 2 more but I refuse the first 2 were written in broken English. It sounds hinky to me what do you think or is it ligit thanks Mike


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 8, 2018)

Most likely a scam.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Block the number and be done with them, something isn't right. Sounds like someone is about to charge your phone number with some nature of obscene charges. Might want to check your cell phone account and see if there is any suspicious charges or activity on your account Mike. 

Any Craigslist dealings, if they offer to send you a check/money order, and need cash back, because they're sending a friend after it; don't go there either. 

Not only will you be screwed out of your goods, you'll also be guilty of passing the counterfeit check/money order when you try to cash/deposit it, and YOU will owe the bank the money back if they accept it, and may face charges. If you accept it, figure out something simply isn't right, and turn it over to the police before depositing or cashing the check/money order, they'll either choose to ignore it and do nothing, therein making you grumpy. Or, they'll investigate, in which case you'll have to take off work to go down town and talk with them 2 - 3 times, to explain how you came into possession of a counterfeit money order and everything. Making you grumpier and broker!!

Had a buddy turned a counterfeit money order he received on a Craigslist deal over to police , said you'd have thought he printed the thing as much grief as they gave him. Lost 8 - 10 hours of wages having to go down and talk with them, and explain the same thing repeatedly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 8, 2018)

ok thanks, thats what I thought. I am cautious of them any way. I didn't get involved there for years because of things like that but that happens on other venues as well. i did think of the counterfeit check and police involvement thanks Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 8, 2018)

When I'm selling something on Craigslist I meet them a half mile away in the county Sheriff dept. parking lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 8, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> When I'm selling something on Craigslist I meet them a half mile away in the county Sheriff dept. parking lot.


The sheriffs around here normally have some kind of safe spot set aside just for meetings like this ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 8, 2018)

thats an idea


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

And....always go with a buddy. Preferably a large one that is quick on his toes....


----------



## Karda (Apr 8, 2018)

I would if I could


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah... That kinda goes both ways though. I always wonder who I'm meeting, and why they want to meet elsewhere, but... I do understand. 

Gun deals always make me a little nervous in that respect, they don't want you to meet them at their house, you know that they know you're coming to meet them with lots of cash, you know they've got a gun! I usually do too when I meet them like that, and I usually take a big friend, although I can't say that he's real quick. 

The one gun deal with the 2 cop cars in the drive when I pulled up was a bit unsettling, honestly didn't know whether to stop or not. Porch and yard were a disaster, one cop car in the front yard, literally, another at the curb. Turns out the seller worked out of the car in the yard, he was washing it before the other deputy showed up, and was in the process of remodeling. He and his wife were close friends with my daughter and son in law, we had a good laugh over the whole deal!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karda (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi I got ythis response from a buyer for a book set I am selling, does it sound ligit thanks.

Thanks for the response and am satisfied with the price and the condition on the list, kindly withdraw the advert from list and considered it sold. I will add extra $50 with the original price while you remove the ads. ,My husband will overnight a Cashier Check/ Certified Check drawn from a local Banks, and i will make the pick up arrangement as soon as you have the check clear and your have your cash, I would have loved to come and take a look and purchase with cash, but my work frame{nurse} is tight. So, I'll need you to provide me with the following information to overnight the Payment.

Full Name on the Check,
Full Physical Address
Final asking price and your cell# to get a hold of you

The check will be overnight to you asap and deliver to you within 24hours.

Thanks, Morrison Bella.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Not really... Why is she going to send you an extra $50? Why does her husband have time to go get Money Order/Cashier's Checks and doesn't have time to get her the cash? How come she can't find an ATM to withdraw funds from their bank account and bring you the cash? Tell her you will be happy to hold them if she needs time to arrange cash for the sale.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 10, 2018)

No this is a total scam!!! Please stay away and don't contact this "buyer" anymore. This is a very common scam going on right now with craigslist so be careful.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 10, 2018)

Sounds like a fraud to me! Chuck


----------



## Karda (Apr 10, 2018)

ok thanks I thought so but I wanted to verify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

Graet that you’re suspicious— have had one similar to that— as well as Sgt. “so’n so” who’s too busy to come right away ... yada yada..
If /when I do go meet— not alone, a public place, and I “carry”.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

Also if selling, check all bills to ensure they are not counterfeit. There has been a rash of $5 counterfeit bills around here lately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't think I'll list on craigslist a ny more just got 2 more messages on the books I am selling 2 different names but same email. different number but both of them are inquiring for sisters.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

Karda said:


> I don't think I'll list on craigslist a ny more just got 2 more messages on the books I am selling 2 different names but same email. different number but both of them are inquiring for sisters.



Ahh— don’t let those get you down. Just realize there are _pendejos _out there. ( see if that makes it by censors)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2018)

have have had few other responses, one guy on the books seemed ligit but he offered a check, even said he would wait till the check cleared to take delivery but never replied when I told him i preferred cash. It is discourasging


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2018)

My one big selling expedition on Craigslist, when I was cleaning the barn out actually went well. Didn't have any qualms with them coming to the house, I was trying to unload a lot of old car parts and wanted them to look at what was here, because I had no clue what a lot of it was. 

Listed a 4 speed transmission for a Ford car, part number made it mid-60s, had a call on that 20 minutes after posting it, guy was here an hour later, from 60 miles away. Took the tranny and a few other ford parts that were laying around, one Holley 4 barrel. He was happy as could be! Had an early Ranchero he was restoring, and it originally had a 3 speed in it, which was uncommon, most were automatics. Said the transmission was out of a Mustang or light truck, and would bolt right up, was exactly what he'd been searching for, for months!

Day or so later I had call on the remainder of 6-8 carburetors that were in my book, junk. Guy said he had cleaned them up in worse shape, and they were all easily restorable. Gave me $100 for the lot. Bought a few other goodies also. 

Had a call that afternoon on a bumper and winch plate for Dodge Dakota pickup, gave me what I was asking for the works and didn't take the winch plate. Truck wasn't worth what I was asking for the bumper, but he was carrying it to the hunting camp to beat around the woods in and wanted a heavier bumper. 

Few other smaller items didn't move, I tossed them on the trailer when I hauled the scrap iron off. 

Buying end... I've never had anything to far out of line. Have driven a lot of miles out of my way to look at vehicles that were supposed to be nicer than what they actually were, but otherwise have always had pretty good luck. Both lathes, my welder all bought off Craigslist. All sweet deals! Welder, the leads were worth what he was asking for the welder. 

If you're selling books, you might have better luck on E-Bay Mike. Check with USPS, they do have a special book rate, and they ship a little cheaper.


----------



## Karda (Apr 30, 2018)

yea for car part and electronics its good, but the scammers are out in force. most of what I am getting is texts written in broken english that want to buy for their sister or ask me to input a code to prove I am not a computer, I enter code and it comes back invalid and gives a new code.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

The biggest issue I have on CL is people who inquire “is it still available” and after yo respond that it is you don’t hear from them again


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Ahh— don’t let those get you down. Just realize there are _pendejos _out there. ( see if that makes it by censors)



Apparently the censors don't speak Spanish!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karda (Apr 30, 2018)

yea I have had a bunch of them. But thats not as bad as ebay where people will win an Item then not pay. That is the main reason i won't sell on ebay, that and the policy that people can return after 6 month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 30, 2018)

hi got another responce on my books got 2 different responses from different people they want me to message asking price to an email, the email is the same for both. one of them texted agin tonight wants to know when he can come and see the books. I don't know who to trust now


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2018)

Google the email address and see what you get.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Karda (May 1, 2018)

never thought of that. i googled here is the response: Your search - [email protected] - did not match any documents.


----------



## rocky1 (May 1, 2018)

Set up a time to meet them, at a nearby pub, so when they don't show up, you'll at least have had a good time, will be drunk, and won't give a damn that they didn't.

Fact that you have 2 people replying from the same e-mail address sets off the bells and whistles on my end. Then there is the little google the e-mail address thingy. If one breaks down the address in that throw away e-mail account in typical format... you get "sosive2 - 30359 zip". And, if one Googles the 30359 zip code it comes up Atlanta, Georgia. Which is no big deal, Atlanta is a big place, folks move in and out all the time, and it has lots of zip codes.

However, I'd say the fact you have 2 people contacting you, from 1 throw away g-mail account address, that is very likely in or from Atlanta, GA and the map Google pops up for that particular zip in Atlanta oddly enough includes this...






Is just a tiny bit suspicious... Given the known propensity of folks from Africa to attempt e-mail/internet scams.

You can also Google the phone number, and while it won't tell you anything unless you pay for a subscription to a phone number look up service, (_which is good for absolutely NOTHING unless you're in a business where you need to track people down by phone numbers daily_), it will tell you what exchange the cell phone number originated in, i.e. Africa or Atlanta.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rich P. (May 1, 2018)

I have bought and posted dozens of things, mostly tools, on Craigslist and only had a couple of suspicious responses. A couple days ago 2 towns over a busines put up a Jet 22/44 osculating sander barely used for $300. I responded 35 minutes after it was posted and it was sold. The business selling it was polite enough to call me to let me know. The next day 1 town away a Jet 16/32 pop up and the ad said he had just upgraded. A couple weeks ago I bought new in box dewalt flexvolt Drill and Impact Driver and a Flexvolt Recipricating Saw for less than half the Amazon Price. 

Rich..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (May 1, 2018)

Thanks, I got a missed call this morning so I googled the area code, its from Texas a couple hundred miles from family. I think from now on I will leave my phone number out of my listings i appreciate yoyr advice and searching thanks Mike


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2018)

Never put a phone # in your listing unless you don’t mind a bunch of solicitation phone calls. I always put contact by email only.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 1, 2018)

Karda said:


> hi got another responce on my books got 2 different responses from different people they want me to message asking price to an email, the email is the same for both. one of them texted agin tonight wants to know when he can come and see the books. I don't know who to trust now




Its a scam..

Go to ABEBOOKS.com to sell or check pricing on used books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (May 1, 2018)

yea that what I am going to do


----------

